# Hilfe bitte bitte



## Guest (28. Apr 2005)

Hallo..
Wir sollen einen Warenkorb in einem applet programmieren. Das ist mein bisheriger Prgrammcode:

```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Kasse extends Applet implements ActionListener  {

Button Pe = new Button("Partikelemitter kaufen"); 
Button Pg = new Button("Pferdegebiss kaufen"); 
Label Preis = new Label("Partikelemitter: 100000,31€  Pferdegebiss(aus Aspest): 1,50€ Honig");
Label Test = new Label("Test");

public void init() {
add(Preis);
add(Pe);
add(Pg);

}


public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
if(e.getSource() == Pe) { 
Preis.setText("bla");
add(Test);
}
repaint();
} 

public void paint(Graphics g) {
g.drawRect(0, 0, getSize().width-1, getSize().height-1);

}
}
```
Wenn ich jetzt auf den Button der mit Pe gekennzeichnet ist passiert aber nich das was ich in der actionPerformed geschireben habe. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch gemacht hat ? 
Danke im Vorraus..


----------



## Roar (28. Apr 2005)

ich seh nicht, dass du deinen buttons irgendwo den actinolistener hinzugefügt hast...


----------



## Gast (28. Apr 2005)

Manchmal sieht man ja den Wald vor Bäumen nicht ;-)
Danke


----------

